# Runners for glass on a DIY enclosure



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey all anybody know where I can get the dual runners for glass sliding doors or know a proper name for em asked 10 different people at bunnings nobody had a clue.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Nov 20, 2015)

Do you mean these plastic ones? http://www.cowdroy.com.au/product/p02624-plastic-track-set

If so, Bunnings has them.


Adam


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 20, 2015)

AdhamhRuadh said:


> Do you mean these plastic ones? http://www.cowdroy.com.au/product/p02624-plastic-track-set
> 
> If so, Bunnings has them.
> 
> ...



yeah that's it cheers I knew bunnings would have em......


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds like you had really bad luck at your particular Bunnings. They are normally better than that. 

Part of the problem might be that if you mention "glass door tracks", then they immediately assume you are talking about external house doors or perhaps even mirror type sliding doors for wardrobes. It might help to specify that you are looking for *cabinet* or *small cupboard *sliding glass doors.

If that does not help, here is some info direct from the Bunning on-line catalogue for the product that Adam mentioned:
*Model Name:* Glass Track Plastic Cowdroy 1800mm White. 
*Model Number:* P02626


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 20, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Sounds like you had really bad luck at your particular Bunnings. They are normally better than that.
> 
> Part of the problem might be that if you mention "glass door tracks", then they immediately assume you are talking about external house doors or perhaps even mirror type sliding doors for wardrobes. It might help to specify that you are looking for *cabinet* or *small cupboard *sliding glass doors.
> 
> ...



yeah I mentioned what they were for but still no luck.. anyway thanks for model number.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 20, 2015)

In that case, there is a possibility that your particular store does not carry it. From experience i know that all Bunnings branches do not carry identical product ranges. 

The info I provided came from the general catalogue and the pathway shown for it on that was as follows, if that's any help...
Home › Our Range › Building & Hardware › Door, Window & Gate Hardware › Door Track › Wardrobe & Cupboard › Cowdroy Glass Track Plastic 1800mm White. If Bunnings don’t carry it then maybe try and Google local distributors of the product. 

Hope you have better luck this time around.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 20, 2015)

Mate, I have them. Im a glazier located on the gold coast, send me a pm if you have no luck.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 20, 2015)

I normally use Bunnings but if I cant get them I go to Masters or Mitre 10. Same thing but a bit more expensive.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 20, 2015)

Ryan-James said:


> Mate, I have them. Im a glazier located on the gold coast, send me a pm if you have no luck.
> Cheers Ryan



Thanks mate I'm sure I'll find them at one of my local hardware stores. On the GC too so I'll let you know if I have trouble


----------



## kingofnobbys (Nov 20, 2015)

just buy the direct from the distributer , it's cheaper even including the postage and you don't have to deal with the know nothing staff at Masters or Bunnings and then find the stuff hidden away in one of the display shelves.


----------



## twistedFrog (Nov 23, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> just buy the direct from the distributer , it's cheaper even including the postage and you don't have to deal with the know nothing staff at Masters or Bunnings and then find the stuff hidden away in one of the display shelves.


 Link to the direct from distributor, you mentioned please? I going to be needing a bunch of them


----------



## kingofnobbys (Nov 24, 2015)

^^ already posted (http://www.cowdroy.com.au/) this is where bought mine batch from .


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 25, 2015)

Im putting in another order for track, for 3mm -4mm-5mm glass in white and have found some better quality stuff in black as well if you wanted it. I threw out a heap of the brown tracking because we dont use it anymore.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 25, 2015)

Black glass tracking


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 26, 2015)

[MENTION=41991]Ryan-James[/MENTION], Please excuse my ignorance but what is the benefit of of the multi-runner tracks (the 1 on the left) for the life of me i can't see how they would work better than the double track.  ..................Ron


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 26, 2015)

Not at all Ron, my fault for putting up such a bad pic up.
The one on the left is the bottom track, the glass sits on top of the low grooves - with a divider in between as normal, the grooves are there if you get sand/dust in your track the glass is slightly lifted off the bottom making it much easier to slide, this one is for 6mm glass.
These black ones are a much better design than the other ones we get in. 
(I hope this makes sense), I will post a better pic @ work today if you like.
All the best


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 26, 2015)

Like this.


----------



## Virides (Dec 29, 2015)

When you do get around to getting the glass panels don't bother with permanent ground in grooves. Our finger grips are developed by us directly in Australia. These come in many styles which are actually comfortable to use and can be removed if required. They are also thin enough to pass between any panel of glass.

We sell the directly from website - http://virides.com.au/shop/sliding-glass-finger-grips

You can pay with your credit card securely through Paypal and you do not even need Paypal to use it.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 29, 2015)

Damn. I just paid for groves in my beardie's glass... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Dec 29, 2015)

Smittiferous said:


> Damn. I just paid for groves in my beardie's glass...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well if you want you can still get them to put beside them or reverse the panels so the grooves are inside and place them at the back of the groove. This is what our customers do when they can't get new panels to replace them


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I use Virides handles on my beardie enclosures,6 years later still working well !
love 'em


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 30, 2015)

Virides said:


> Well if you want you can still get them to put beside them or reverse the panels so the grooves are inside and place them at the back of the groove. This is what our customers do when they can't get new panels to replace them



Eh, what's done is done, but I didn't get grooves ground in my monitor's glass, and they're a right bugger to open. I shall order a set for those. 

Those Bassiana grips look close enough to monitors I guess!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

